# 16ft flats & bay 115 evinrude prop size??



## b16stang_crx (Jan 18, 2012)

i have a 97 evinrude 115....currently have a aluminum 14in by 17pitch prop, my rpm jump straight to 55-5600 rpm and stey there WOT and the weirdest thing i look at the gps and it climbs from 35 to 45mph(could have kept going)  in nothing and the rpm didnt move from 5500-5600??? i went thru hell to get the perfect prop on my 20ft openfish with a 175..... looks like im going to go thru it again... if anyone can help. what more info do i need?


----------



## levip (Dec 4, 2010)

Sounds like youve got alot of prop slip.... 
Normally it should jump to 4500rpm and climb up to 5600 
Did it sound like it was hitting the rev limiter?


----------



## Chevystroked383 (Apr 12, 2011)

I have the old ss rapture prop that came off my Roberts it is a 13 1/4 by 17 it was the ticket and I will sell it let me know if interested


----------



## b16stang_crx (Jan 18, 2012)

Deffinitly wasn't riding the rev limiter
It could be slipping like you said but not sure what that feels like.... I was controlling the throttle and held 5600 didn't let it pass that.... 

On that prop for sale... Let me do some more research on size and pitch for this engine/boat combo I don't want to spend money on a prop and be stuck with it..... I have a 14in prop now... What can going to a smaller prop do?


----------



## b16stang_crx (Jan 18, 2012)

i bought a prop from seapower down here in miami and they offer the evinrude demo prop program where they let you test out props.... im alread 4 props in... using the viper prop,
so far best combo i got was a 13 1/4diameter with 21 pitch brought me to 5400rpm WOT and triming up to 5850-5900 48MPH, going to start testing 4 blade props now the rogue series


----------



## levip (Dec 4, 2010)

if im right thats a carbed 60 degree looper motor right?? it wont hurt it to turn 5800 rpm and in fact its actually benificial since the motor is ingesting more cold air it runs cooler and prolongs longevity


----------



## b16stang_crx (Jan 18, 2012)

yes sir it is a 60degree carb...1997


----------



## b16stang_crx (Jan 18, 2012)

i never wrote back on this.........i went with the rogue 13x19 4blade, im supper happy with this prop, comes out of the hole like a jetski, WOT rpm is 5650-5700rpm 43mph.......trimmed up rooster tailing it i get it to 6300rpm(ouch) 49mph
this is with a 4blade

if anyones got a used 21pitch 3 blade for a 4cly evinrude and want to sell it let me know


----------

